# Stuffed Smoked Portobello Mushroom with Q-view



## adiochiro3

I've stuffed and smoked a lot of button mushrooms over the years, but never a portobello.  I decided to do a test run before smoking a few for some vegetarian friends next week.  I followed a recipe I found online:

*Ingredients*:

4 portobello mushroom caps
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 ounces fresh spinach leaves
1 cup ricotta cheese or 7 ounces low-fat cream cheese
1/8 cup fresh parmesan, grated
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/8 chili powder (or to taste)
1/4 teaspoon black pepper (or to taste)
1/4 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1 egg, beaten (omit if using cream cheese)
8 tablespoons bread crumbs (can use non-gluten bread crumbs), seasoned with salt and pepper
1/4 cup mozzarella, shredded

*Directions*
1. Preheat smoker.
2. Using a paring knife, remove stems from all mushroom caps. Wipe down mushrooms with a wet cloth to remove all dirt. Do not wash or rinse mushrooms. Set aside.
3. In a medium skillet, heat oil and sauté garlic until fragrant. Add spinach and cook until shrunk down. Remove from heat.
4. In a small bowl, mix ricotta cheese or cream cheese and parmesan. Season to taste with garlic salt, dried basil, chilli powder, black pepper and salt. Mix well.
5. If using ricotta, mix in egg.
6. Add spinach to cheese mixture. Mound mixture into mushroom cap. Top with 2 tablespoons of bread crumbs per mushroom, followed by mozzarella cheese.

7. Smoke at 225* for 1.5 hours.

Turned out mighty tasty!  Had a few ABT's and a head of garlic with the top sliced off and topped with EVOO, salt and pepper.  Quite the appetizer feast!








I find I have to pre-cook the ABT bacon to get it where we like it on the finished product -- speaking of which...








Everything was tasty!  The garlic could have cooked another hour to soften it up more, but it took on a nice smoky flavor and was good (if strong) on the crackers.

Thanks for checking the Q-view!!!  Cheers!


----------



## justpassingthru

That _all_ looks good, tried some Portobellows a while back, they were good, but needed something, I love spinach so I'll try your recipe, it sounds good.

Next time you might want to smoke 2 heads of garlic and dry the second one and grind it into smoked garlic powder, ...just saying.

Gene


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks Great, thanks for your recipe...


----------



## fpnmf

MMMMMM tasty !!!

>>>>>smoke 2 heads of garlic and dry the second one and grind it into smoked garlic powder  

  Ohhh yeah...

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

Real Nice !

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3

JustPassingThru said:


> That _all_ looks good, tried some Portobellows a while back, they were good, but needed something, I love spinach so I'll try your recipe, it sounds good.
> 
> Next time you might want to smoke 2 heads of garlic and dry the second one and grind it into smoked garlic powder, ...just saying.
> 
> Gene


Great idea powdering the garlic.  Thanks!


----------



## realtorterry

Very Nice! Did you get alot of moisture in the bottom of the mushroom?


----------



## rp ribking

Wowzer, looks mighty fine. I am sort of on a "uh" diet, gained a bit of extra mass with this hobby, so this portobello is right up my alley. I think I'll smoke some fruit too.

Thanks for the ingredients!!


----------



## adiochiro3

realtorterry said:


> Very Nice! Did you get alot of moisture in the bottom of the mushroom?


Yes!  Worse than button mushrooms.  I periodically sopped the moisture up with a paper towel when I checked temps and added fuel.  I will not smoke portobellos on foil anymore; straight on the grate from now on so the moisture drips away.


----------



## tyotrain

looks good.. i love stuffed mushrooms.. thanks for posting


----------



## realtorterry

adiochiro3 said:


> Yes!  Worse than button mushrooms.  I periodically sopped the moisture up with a paper towel when I checked temps and added fuel.  I will not smoke portobellos on foil anymore; straight on the grate from now on so the moisture drips away.


The samething happens to me. I have been putting them straight on the grate with a very small hole poked through the bottom. It's been working for me anyway


----------



## bamaboy

Another one to add to the recipes book.I dont know about yall but my want list has outgrown my funds.....badly.


----------



## SmokinAl

Oh Man we love portabellos, they taste like meat. Never thought of smoking them. One more thing for the todo list.


----------



## ron50

Try using a very thin and sharp filet or paring knife and make some slits that go through the cap. That will help with the moisture.

Ron


----------



## cassman

I have good friend who is a veggie and she seems to be left out during cookouts, I'm going to make this the next time we do a cook. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## john3198

I do ports a lot and posted a reciepe here with a similar stuffing a couple of years back. If you are not sticking to purely veggie - try toping stuffed mushroom with a few medium shrimp and some P-Reg cheese. Great!

As others have said - I do mine striaght on the grill.


----------



## tjohnson

Looks Fantastic!

TJ


----------



## nwdave

john3198 said:


> P-Reg cheese. Great!
> 
> As others have said - I do mine striaght on the grill.


P-Reg cheese?????  Parmesan???


----------



## swamp smoker

I altered this just slightly - only because we didn't have all of the ingredients on hand.

I used the stems of the 'shrooms, sliced black olives and diced bacon with minced garlic in frying pan instead of ingredients mentioned.

I added these to some whipped cream cheese and poked about 10 tiny holes w/ a knife. I threw on a slice of pepper-jack cheese w/ some bread crumbs - smoking for about 45 minutes on a combination of oak and mesquite.

I finished them for about 15 minutes on top grate of weber gas grill. PERFECT!!!!!!

I threw in another 'smoked side' - grilled mac n' cheese (again with pepper jack and extra bread crumbs) with some grilled pork - about an hour on smoker and 15 minutes on bottom grate of weber gas grill.

Thanks to all on this forum for insight and GREAT IDEAS!!!!! Now that I'm building some confidence - with desired results - I might have to start snapping pics!!!

HERE'S TO SMOKING ON THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND!!!! CHEERS!!!!!


----------



## boneenterprise

NWDave said:


> P-Reg cheese?????  Parmesan???




Parmigiano Reggiano


----------



## flutterbye1

wow looks great, im just getting ready to start smoking again and these look well worth a try.


----------



## sunman76

going to give your vegetarian friends   some ABT'S without the bacon goodness?  Then tell them how much better they are with sum good ol piggy on them
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....

lol looks good!


----------

